

The long, rambling landing page: The video version - wtracy

Today I encountered a marketing landing page different from anything I had seen before, and I thought I'd share it here. It mimics the long, rambling landing pages we've seen (for example, the parrot book) but it is in video format:<p>http://www.stansberryresearch.com/pro/1011PSISBBVD/PPSIM312/PR<p>(My intent is not to start a political debate over this person's claims; I just want to dissect the promotion strategy.)<p>For those who don't want to look, the page features a video where a narrator describes an impending economic catastrophe while hinting that he can share the know-how to survive it. The video shows the text from the narration, along with illustrations.<p>The page is almost completely bare besides the video. A header warns of "controversial" and "offensive" content in the video.<p>The video is in a Flash player that exposes no controls. The visitor has no way to skip ahead, pause, or rewind the video. If you want to see the video's conclusion, you have to sit through the whole thing. (I got bored after five or ten minutes.)<p>Anyone notice any key other details? Any thoughts on lessons we can learn here, or how they can be applied?<p>Does anyone have any information on how successfully this campaign is shaking out?
======
wtracy
Clickable link:
[http://www.stansberryresearch.com/pro/1011PSISBBVD/PPSIM312/...](http://www.stansberryresearch.com/pro/1011PSISBBVD/PPSIM312/PR)

